# PC reagiert kurz nach dem Start gar nicht



## limechro (6. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich habe folgendes Problem auf das ich im Netz bis her keine Antwort gefunden habe, die mir weiter hilft.
Habe meinen PC schon mehrmals neu aufgesetzt, inkl. Festplattenwechsel und der Gleichen, aber es kommt einfach immer wieder:
Ich starte Windows und der PC ist auch richtig flott hochgefahren (meine Komponenten müssten ja in meinem Profil zu sehen sein), aber sobald ich auf dem Desktop bin, kann ich die Maus zwar bewegen aber nichts anklicken. Ich muss ca. eine Minute warten bis dann auf einmal alle Startsymbole der Autostart Programme in der Taskleiste erscheinen und ab dann läuft der PC wie geschmiert. Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Auch deaktivieren jeglicher Autostartprogramme hat nicht geholfen. Habe den PC schon 5 mal neu vom Stick aufgesetzt, alle Treiber installiert bevor ich ihn überhaupt ins Internet gelassen habe, aber es tut sich kein Bisschen. Habe auch schon alle nicht benötigten Laufwerke mal abgesteckt und ohne diese gebootet. Hat ebenfalls nichts gebracht. Am Anfang nachdem er frisch aufgesetzt ist, ist das Problem nicht da. Erst wenn ich ein bisschen mit ihm gearbeitet habe (aus der Uni ein par CAD Modelle gebaut oder Auslegungsrechnungen durchgeführt) und einige Programme installiert sind, erscheint beim nächsten Neustart das Problem. Ich habe auch schon den Startvorgang protokollieren lassen, das hat nichts geholfen. Nur der dxkrnl.sys kann nicht geladen werden, aber das war auch bei dem ganz frisch aufgesetzten System der Fall und da hat es ja ohne Probleme funktioniert.  Es fühlt sich an als würde irgendetwas den Start verzögern, weil irgendein Dienst oder Prozess oder was ich, Windows einbremst. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Schon mal Vielen Dank!

MFG limechro


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. Juni 2018)

Hast du die Software mal nacheinander installiert bis das Problem auftritt?

Übrigens sieht man mobil keine Signatur


----------



## gekipptesBit (6. Juni 2018)

Schau mal bei deinen Laufwerken nach. Nicht automatisch die Pagefile.sys auf alle Laufwerke, SSD´s oder jede Partition eingeschaltet lassen.
Nur auf Bootlaufwerk C etwa 4096 oder 8192MB fest einstellen, Anfangs- und Endgröße dasselbe.


----------



## limechro (6. Juni 2018)

Habe die Systemauslagerungsdatei jetzt auf 4096MB begrenzt auf mein Laufwerk c. Software wurde mehrmals hintereinander unterschiedlich installiert und das Problem tauchte immer unterschiedlich auf, deshalb die Vermutung das Windows schuld ist. 
Mein System:
i5-8600K
ASrock Z370 Pro4
16gb 2666MHz Ram
250gb SanDisk Ultra 2
250gb SanDisk Plus
2Tbb HDD
Sapphire RX 580 8gb Special Edition
Be quiet! Straight Power 10 600W
AOC G2460pf 144HZ Monitor


----------



## fotoman (6. Juni 2018)

Nachdme das ganze nahezu eine Minute dauert, tippe ich auf einen Treiber/ein Programm, das vergeblich eine Verbindung per Netzwerk versucht und erst nach einer Minute (nach dem Timeout) weiter läuft.



> habe auch schon den Startvorgang protokollieren lassen


Wie bzw. womit. Der Process Monitor müsste eigentlich alles aufzeichnen, was sich beim Start so tut.

Falls die beiden Aussagen 





> Auch deaktivieren jeglicher Autostartprogramme
> ....
> Startsymbole der Autostart Programme


zusammen passen und Du nur die "sichtbaren" Programeme deaktiviert hast, was das vermutlich nicht alles. Der Task-Manager von Win 10 zeigt nicht alles an, was laut diversen Registry-Schlüsseln beim Start geladen wird. Auch, wenn MS einem dies mittlerwiele so vorgaukeln möchte.


----------



## limechro (7. Juni 2018)

Habe soeben den Process Monitor durchlaufen lassen beim Start, aber ich versteh bei diesem log file nur Bahnhof. Hättest du ne Idee was bei nem Fehler, der sowas auslösen könnte dort stehen müsste? Habe nur die Windows Optionen genutzt die sichtbaren Autostart Programme zu deaktivieren.


----------



## limechro (7. Juni 2018)

Jetzt habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass das Problem bei einem Kaltstart des Systems nicht auftritt. Das heißt wenn ich ihn über Nacht nicht benutzt habe und am nächsten Tag einschalte, reagiert er einwandfrei. Nur nach einem Neustart oder auch einem Herunterfahren und wieder einschalten reagiert er nach dem Start deutlich verzögert.. 

UPDATE!!!!!!!

Hab den Übeltäter gefunden: nach 2 stündigem systematischen Dienste aktivieren und deaktivieren habe ich die Druckwarteschlange als Verursacher aufgespürt. 
Dabei scheint wohl der Dienst HTTP-Service schuld zu sein, denn den gibt es bei mir schlicht nicht. Und ohne den zickt wohl die Druckwarteschlange herum.. Habt ihr Tipps wie ich diesen Dienst installieren kann?


----------



## gekipptesBit (7. Juni 2018)

Habe bei mir. da ich kaum per Wifi drucke, den Drucker zeitweise deaktiviert.
Es ist auch nervig das die Software rumschnüffelt, Werbung und Aktualisierungen  einblendet.
Ich habe es mit dem Programm Autoruns deaktiviert (per Adminrechten starten), es zeigt auch eine übersichtliche Treiberübersicht an.
Autoruns - Download - CHIP


----------



## limechro (8. Juni 2018)

Musst du da, wenn du drucken willst, den PC trotzdem nochmal neu starten oder kann man das dann einfach wieder aktivieren und sofort drucken?


----------



## gekipptesBit (8. Juni 2018)

Neustarten tu ich schon aus Prinzip immer.


----------



## limechro (9. Juni 2018)

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Bei meinem Laptop funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Es scheint so, dass der PC nach meinem Netzwerkdrucker sucht und deshalb die Verzögerung entsteht. 
Wobei das auch passiert, wenn ich den WLAN Adapter ausschalte und dann neu starte. Also scheint das Problem nicht am WLAN zu liegen sondern an der allgemeinen Konfiguration meines Pc was das Vehalten mit dem Drucker betrifft.. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ratschläge was das angeht?


----------



## gekipptesBit (10. Juni 2018)

Passiert das immer, also ob der Drucker an ist, oder aus oder sogar mal deinstalliert und kein Drucker???
Das sollte man schon testen alles...


----------



## limechro (14. Juni 2018)

Hab den Drucker jetzt mal deinstalliert und siehe da: ohne ihn startet der PC ganz normal und flott, ohne die beschriebenen Ausetzer.. Hat jmd ne Idee, wie ich ihn wieder installieren kann, ohne dass das Problem wieder auftritt?


----------



## limechro (20. Juni 2018)

Das Problem ist gelöst!
Habe den Drucker neu (manuell) installiert und statt über den WSD-Port (über den der Drucker bisher angeschlossen war) über den TCP Port angebunden und siehe da: das Probelm ist verschwunden. Ich danke euch für eure Mithilfe.


----------

